# Stoney River Gravel?



## fltcrew21 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have been looking at PetSmart and extensively online for a natural looking tiny gravel for my 36g.

I didn't want sand but I couldn't use the larger gravel I would have preferred because I have Cory Cats.

I am visiting my parents for Christmas and their PetSmart referred me to a LFS called Harp's. They have been a family owned pet store FOREVER but I didn't even know they were still in business.

Anyway, I found a color and gravel size that I had been picturing in my mind as being ideal. It was called Stoney River Premium Aquarium Gravel and they only had 5 pound bags so I bought 10 for my 36 BowFront.

I noticed the bag said "Epoxy Coated" so I started Googling around when I got home and found this is the brand WALMART SELLS and immediately got suspicious.

Now I can't find any reviews of this stuff online and I wanted to throw it out to this forum before I leave town and can't return it if necessary.

Can anyone chime in on this particular brand or at least on Epoxy Coated substrate?


Thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Soory, I realize this is about two weeks late but I did want to chime in and say I have the same gravel and its been doing very well for me. Epoxy is just one of the sealants they use to keep the color on ornaments. Its nothing that will harm your fish and the gravel will keep its color.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know about that specific gravel but I can say I have some black gravel from walmart that has been fine for years now.  It's probably fine if it's made for aquariums!


----------



## fltcrew21 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Black Flakes*

I wish I would have researched a little more or gone with sand. I rinsed my gravel, enough I thought. but when I vacuum it pulls up black flakes that float in the siphon tube but are too heavy to get sucked up.

I know this is paint or something from the gravel.

It is not here and there either, it is everywhere. I also see a lot more white pieces of pebbles here and there around the tank. Paint has come off already (2 1/2 weeks) I guess.

It is the right size, it does not harm the fish but the epoxy coated thing sucks a little bit.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

For cory cats, sand is preffered... any catfish really. I had the same problem with epoxy coated gravel- the epoxy chips off in flakes. Epoxy coated gravel also has less


----------



## fltcrew21 (Dec 20, 2013)

*But it is small*

I bought that gravel because it was the size I had imagined as being a good compromise between sand and gravel for the Cory's. I'm sure they would prefer sand but they are thriving on this very small gravel so far. Their barbels look really good up close.

I'm just cycling my tank so I am not gonna want to mess up the BB by switching any time soon. I may keep an eye out for the largest diameter and ever and replace it with that in a few months.


----------

